# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Sugjeroni restorantet/lokalet më të mira në Shqipëri.

## PINK

Sugjeroni restorantet , clubet , pubet qe ju kane lene mbresa te mira ne Shqiperi . Kjo vlen me shume ne ndihme per ne qe kemi vite pa qene atje . Vereni doren ne zemer pls mendoni si per veten tuaj .. qe mund te dukeni lost (lol) , dhe na jepni ndonje info qe vertet ja vlen ti vizitojme . I go to Albania (po e bej dhe une si Borati  :ngerdheshje:  ) .

----------


## PINK

81 lexime ketu , asnje sugjerim ? 
Kaq te humbur jeni ? Po gjeta dhe une ku te pyes ? Po patjeter nga ti dini ju , spaski pare ndonje restorant me sy  , kur rrini 24/7 ne forum ?  :ngerdheshje: 

Jo po i zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta . I gjej vete atje . Biles kur te kthehem do tju sugjeroj dhe ju , sidomos ato qe jetojne atje .  Te dilni , te hapni ca syte . Jo vetem per forum . 

Sjeni per gje , sjeni . Vetem kisses virtuale lart e poshte neper forum dini me dhene, dhe ato jane  fake pale . lol

----------


## [Perla]

PINK varet se ne cilin qytet do pozicionohesh se s'ma do mendja te  bredhesh lart e poshte neper Shqiperi por ti vizituar emrat e Bar/Restoranteve qe ne na kane pelqyher  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Tirane- rrethinat te gjitha . Se thone ka jashte Tiranes goxha restorante te mira . Dhe Durres . Ose dhe Kruje . Keto afer Tiranes me nje fjale .

----------


## dardajan

> 81 lexime ketu , asnje sugjerim ? 
> Kaq te humbur jeni ? Po gjeta dhe une ku te pyes ? Po patjeter nga ti dini ju , spaski pare ndonje restorant me sy  , kur rrini 24/7 ne forum ? 
> 
> Jo po i zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta . I gjej vete atje . Biles kur te kthehem do tju sugjeroj dhe ju , sidomos ato qe jetojne atje .  Te dilni , te hapni ca syte . Jo vetem per forum . 
> 
> Sjeni per gje , sjeni . Vetem kisses virtuale lart e poshte neper forum dini me dhene, dhe ato jane  fake pale . lol


Pinku im  un  sfutem  ke  oto  81 se tani  pash postin tend nuk  para lexoj shum  lart e poshte, po  nejse tani po  ti  jap  une  nja dy  qe  me  vine nder  mend.

Une i  kam  pak  merak  ushqimet  dhe  ushqehem  pak ndryshe  nga  te gjithe  megjithate me  miq  e shoke  futem  ne restorante dhe  mundohem  te  zgjedh  dicka  sa  per  te  thene  qe  po  ju  shoqeroj .

1-Kam qene  rastesisht  vjet  duke  kerkuar  nje restorant  nga  liqeni  dhe  futem  tek  Lion  Park, perball  me  konviktin  tek  gjuhet e  huaja rruga qe te con  tek universiteti dega gjeollogji sa  kthehesh  djathtas  ke  lion  park.
Kati  i  pare eshte  bar
Kati  i  dyte   kuzhina  Italiane  
Kati  i  trete   Kuzhina  shqiptare viti 1940-1980 

Une  zgjodha katin e trete se  ne  itali  jom  vet  ene  nuk  me  duhet  me  provu  prap taljonet.

Do  habitesh  ose  u  habita sepse mu  kthye  memorja  25  vjet  mbas .
Sa  hyn  degjon  nje  radio  me  muzike te  viteve 70 kenge  per  Enverin, per  aksionistet, per  punen   socialiste  etj, Neper  mure  ka  parrulla  njesoj  si  ne ate  kohe,  dhe foto  te  aksionisteve  e  ppsh  te  enverit ramizit e shum  te  tjera amabienti  identik  tipik  Shqiptar  i  atyre  viteve  me  tavoline  e  karrige  te  asaj  kohe edhe  banjo  ishte  po ashtu  biles  kishte edhe  pasqyren  e thyer dhe  dera  qe  mbyllej  me nje  tel  nga  brenda.
Ushqimi  kur  pama  menune  qeshem  akoma  me  shume dhe  ngaqe  nuk  dinim  cfar  te  zgjidhnim  ja  lame  ne  dore kamarierit  qe  ne  fakt   nuk  ishte  i tille  por  ishte  nje  babaxhan  me  bark  te  madh ,  ai  me  gruan  gatuanin,  dha  na  solli me  te  vertet  ushqime  te  atyre  viteve nuk  po  ti  them  por  shko  dhe  provoji    vet. Sivjet  nuk  vajta  ne  kete  lokal  dhe  nuk e  di  nese  punon  akoma  apo  jo  por  besoj se  po.
Une  u  kenaqa.
2-Sivjet  vajta  ne  nje  lokal  tjeter andej  mbas  saukut  ishte  nje si  keshtjella  e Skenderbeut shume  e  bukur nga  jasht  dhe  nga  brenda  por  sherbimi  dhe  ushqimi  ishin  ibret  zotit,  u  ulem  dhe  na  erdhi  kamarieri  me shum  vonese na  dha  menune dhe  iku   une  pash  gjith  ato  faqe  menu  dhe  thash  Ti  bejne  valle  gjith  keto  gjera  keta  mbase  mu  pergjigj  tjetri  po  mir  pra  ajde  zgjedhim  dhe  me te  thene  e  me te  bere  ne  nje  liste  e  kur  erdhi  ose  me  mir  kur   e thirrem  ja  ngecem  listen  ne dore  e  i  theme  sa  me shpejt  po  deshe  sa  na vajti  von  per  gjume  ne,  mir  mir  tha  dhe  skaloj as  5  min  kthehet na  ngec  listen  ne dore  e  na  thot  se  nuk  kemi  asgje  nga  keto ,  u  pame  ne sy  dhe  i  thash  po  cfar  ke  ateherre,  vetem  mish  berxolla  derri  tha ne  zgare,  po  mir  mo  i  thash pse  na  i  dhe  menune  ateher  , na  thoje  me  goje  qe  kemi  vetem derr grille  pastaj  i  thash  qe  jam  miku  i  filanit  qe  ishte  pronari  i  asaj  keshtjelle  prit  pak  me  tha  sa  te  flas  me  guzhinjerin,  iku  e erdhi  vrap  me  tha  qe  me  gjith  qef  po  sben  dot  gje  se  nuk  ka, flm  i  thash  derrin  haje vet se  ati  mikut po  ja  them  vet  te  dhje.sha  lokalin  e  cuam  e  hikem  pa  ngrene.

3-Une  zakonisht kur  jam  ne  Shqiperi peshkun  e  haj  ne  dures  tek  bunkeri  i pare  fare eshte  miku  im  dhe  ka  vet  anije  peshkimi  keshtu  qe ka  gjithmon  peshk  te  fresket  dhe  me  cmim    te  arsyeshem  por  sivjet  nuk  pata  kohe  dhe  rastesish me  ftuan  per  peshk ne  Tirane tek  Fish Haus  e  kisha  pare  por  nuk  isha  futur  kurre se  sic  te  thash  shkoj  ne  Durres  per  peshk,  nejse  u  futa hengra u  ngopa  u   kenaqa  dhe  ne  fund  pagova ,  mund  te  them  qe  peshku  ishte i  fresket, gatimi  i  shkelqyer,sherbimi  po  ashtu  cmimi normal apo  real.Ky  lokal  ndodhet ke  pall  shallvaret kur  zbret  posht  per  nga  ekspozita  pa  arrit  ke  samafori ne  krah  te  djathe anes  trotuarit.
Lokali  modest jo  lluksoz por  ushqimi  dhe  sherbimi  i  mire.
RRi  gjithmon  plot  dhe  shpesh  nuk  gjen  vend .
Veren  te  keshilloj  ta  blesh  vete ose  ke  Rogneri  ose  ke  Konad ah  tani  mu  kujtua  edhe  brenda  ke  Konad  ke  ambjente te  kendshme  por  qe  nuk  i  kam  provuar.
Tani  kur  shkoj  ne  Shqiperi  ju  qepem  fshatareve  te  me sjellin  fruta  ,sallat e  perime  te  freskta,  rrall  shkoj  ne  lokal.

4-Lokal  tjeter  kom  qen  ke  rozafa afer  lagjes  time  ke  unaza  ke  brryli ahha,ahha porosita  patate  furre  me  erdhi  gjell  me  patate,  porosita spageti  me  gjona  deti  me  erdhi  sup  me  midhje  e ca  gjith  yndyr...Kush  i  hongri pe  gje  ti  jo  i  pa  prap  guzhinjeri.
Kto  maj  men  per  sot,  e  boj  te  fala GAZIT  po  e pe.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Lokali "Gjahtari", ne aksin rrugor Elbasan - Librazhd.
Super sherbim, super ushqim, super lezetshem.

Gjithmone nese te bie rruga andej.

----------


## PINK

> Pinku im  un  sfutem  ke  oto  81 se tani  pash postin tend nuk  para lexoj shum  lart e poshte, po  nejse tani po  ti  jap  une  nja dy  qe  me  vine nder  mend.
> 
> Une i  kam  pak  merak  ushqimet  dhe  ushqehem  pak ndryshe  nga  te gjithe  megjithate me  miq  e shoke  futem  ne restorante dhe  mundohem  te  zgjedh  dicka  sa  per  te  thene  qe  po  ju  shoqeroj .
> 
> 1-Kam qene  rastesisht  vjet  duke  kerkuar  nje restorant  nga  liqeni  dhe  futem  tek  Lion  Park, perball  me  konviktin  tek  gjuhet e  huaja rruga qe te con  tek universiteti dega gjeollogji sa  kthehesh  djathtas  ke  lion  park.
> Kati  i  pare eshte  bar
> Kati  i  dyte   kuzhina  Italiane  
> Kati  i  trete   Kuzhina  shqiptare viti 1940-1980 
> 
> ...



Dardajan , flmd flmd . Si gjithmone je very kind  :Lulja3: 
Do i kem parasysh keto qe shkruajte . Do i mbaj shenim . : :buzeqeshje: 

P.s. Gazin patjeter qe do e shoh/ takoj (lol) . Ja bej une te falat .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _KiNG_

Lexo tani, po lexo me vemendje...!

Nqs do te hash ushqim te mire ne Shqiperi, po me ngjove mu ik e kap nai lokal ne ndonje fshat se ne qytet aha! Nqs do te jap te tjera shpjegime futi nje postim ketu edhe flasim prape po me ra rruga OK!

Kaq kisha  :ngerdheshje: , besoj se te ndihmova sadopak!

----------


## PINK

> Lexo tani, po lexo me vemendje...!
> 
> Nqs do te hash ushqim te mire ne Shqiperi, po me ngjove mu ik e kap nai lokal ne ndonje fshat se ne qytet aha! Nqs do te jap te tjera shpjegime futi nje postim ketu edhe flasim prape po me ra rruga OK!
> 
> Kaq kisha , besoj se te ndihmova sadopak!


Me dalare i ke fjalet ti King Shqiptar ?  :ngerdheshje: 

Jep pra , shpjegime . Qysh , tek ku jane located keto restorante .Dhe mua me kane thene qe jashte Tirane , ne rrethinat perreth jane bere restorante qe ja vlejne si nga ushqimi por dhe sherbimi , qe eshte e rendesishme gjithashtu . 

Dhe deri tani ske ndihmu hic . Sa per info kjo . lool

----------


## SaS

pink nese do te hash peshk te mire ke nje restorant afer  farmacise greke ne bllok !!! nuk e di funksionon me apo jo po une kam qene nja ca muaj me pare edhe ka qene me tere mend gatim special !!!ambienti eshte so so!

----------


## drity

Tirane
Vila Logoreci - mbrapa piramides - gatim taljon - http://villa.logoreci.com/
Oda - tek kollonat - gatim tironc - byrek, kukurec, tave balte, fergese, e lloj lloj mrekullinash

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une do te sygjeroja:
Ne Tirane-DIvjaka Fish-Piceri Era ose Juvenilja por dhe OLIMPI me Bujtinen e Kuqe nuk jane keq.Po te jete per ne Divjake ke Ali-Kalin ose ndo1 tjeter...
Dy te parat ti thashe se jane edhe te LIRA edhe te Mira dmth deri diku.Kurse per te tjerat besoj se ke pare reklamat...

----------


## ujkus

ne vlore te pulebardha   
ne sarande te kkoca - ksamil 
ne tirane   divjaka fish te radio televizioni 
ne tirane   tepelena ne krah te ish ekspoxzites 
ne tirane   kajsberg  prapa presidences 
ne lunder   natyra e qete 
ne durres nuk mbarohen sa ka se nuk i mba mend 
ne peze -helms eshte nje kasap e aty theret e aty  hahet tru e veshka qe te lesh koken kur thone .
ne dragot te tepelenes -- mish helli vella te kenaqesh .
ne has rruges se tropojes eshte nje lokal ku hahet mire 
ne fusharres te shtepia e bores 
ne pogradec ke sa te duash tushemisht drilon etj 
te elefanti ne vaqarr 
te ferdinante te blloku 
te espanja kane pas gatu mire te blloku .
te primavera  te blloku 
shallvaret esht nje lab nga kuci vlores e ben mish te mire . '

etje 
etj

----------


## ujkus

ne shkoder ne kryqezimin e veliponjes tave krapi shume e mire .
ne divjake ne himare ne dhermi po emra si mbaj mend

----------


## Jack Watson

Ne Lunder te lokali i Narit!

Ama aty shkohet per mish, jo per ullinj. E gatujn mishin mi pinko...o Zot o Zot...! Apo s'i jep i shije te paprovume ai helli!

Shko e provoje. Merr naj taksi ene thuji "ke lokali i Narit" se e dine te gjithe taksistet,

----------


## PINK

Duhet pare ky lokali i Narit . lool

Flmd te gjitheve njehere , dhe shume vende me mish me keni sugjeruar (per paidhaqe njehere me ka shku mendja , sesi atje ska mish qingji , ne asnje vend  :ngerdheshje:  )

por qe dhe mishi te tretet dhe mos shtoj ne peshe , po clubet ku jane atje  ? Ndonje qe ja vlen ? lool

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Kur iken per ne skrapar eshte i fshat Bogova ku ka dhe restorante shume te mira.

Aty do gjesh dhe klimen e paster dhe nje gatim special.

Kushdo qe ka vajt ka ngelur i kenaqur duke filluar nga njerzit e thjeshte e deri tek presindenti i shqiperise Bamir Topi

----------


## Endless

Edhe vash me ato akuzat; qe jemi te humbur apo jo,se ketu jane gjithe ato tema,kujt ti hedhim ndonje shikim me pare lol Pastaj njerezve te parendesishem ne pergjithesi nuk ju vihet dhe shume veshi jo :P lol |(j/k)

Hey tani merr nje laps dhe sheno,meqe dashke te benke qef:

1-Jashte Tirane restorant i qete per te shkuar me te dashurin(te dashuren ne rast se... :ngerdheshje:  haha): lunder--natyra e qete,shume ambjent i mire dhe goxha cilesi gatimi gjithashtu cmimet te arsyeshme.

2-Nese do prodhime deti,gatime speciale,dhe cmime shume te mira,do te keshilloja te shkoje te peshku,100 metra poshte tajvanit te bulevardi zhan dark,ky eshte edhe nje nga restorantet e mia te preferuar me gjera deti.


3-Pub--Tani varet c'fare muzike preferon,por per mosha nga 23-35,do te keshilloj Il Cavalieron, Zippon(keto dyja gjenden ne bllok),ose Tivolin te Elizeja-afer ushtarit panjohur(Living Room-i ---opsion shtes)!


4-Buzuk,mu perballe 313-s(burgut),buzuk shume i mire me te ftuar te ndryshem
 pothuajse c'do fundjave(emri s'po me kujtohet per momentin)

Tani kemi dhe opsione te tjera te ofrojme nese ti ke deshire,por per momentin zhpenzo nja ca lek te keto ti,dhe nese te kane mbetur akoma me lek be ndonje ze,ok? :ngerdheshje: 

Kalo mire

----------


## chipsy

pershendes te gjithe tifozat e interit para sfides me liverpulin
para interrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
sa per lokal di i lokal ke lagja ime bojn pula qe i vret vet ka lezet 
ndersa per pube ca e vrisni menjen ju o i pub ke cezma ferres ne durres

----------


## offspring

TYMI TE RRUGa e kavajes:ha si derri.pi dehesh behesh sepsat dha paku pak fare :buzeqeshje:

----------

